# New Betta



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, so I just bought a new Betta and he is in a little betta holder thing (8.99 deal) with some Betta water at the moment.

To the point of this thread I am wanting to move him into a 1 Gal corner tank I have laying around, so I have a few simple questions.

1) Does anyone have a small Betta tank they use with real plants? if so what are some good ones?

2) Also for small Betta tanks is it a good idea to have algae eaters? if so what kind(shrimp, actual fish ect)

Thanks all other help is appreciated, I am currently trying to get back into the hobby after two or three years.

Edit: I will put up pictures tomorrow if he lives through the night I am testing some Pet Co Betta Water we will see how that works 

-SHizzle


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First off Shizzle, that petco betta water is just plain old bottled water, so save your money. 
If you are moving him to a 1 gal, plants are pretty limited for that size. Some slow growers/low light to consider are Anubias, Java fern and small cryptocoryne. You can use Wisteria, but it grows fast and will take over a 1 gal fast. 
Remember that Bettas are tropical, and like their water warmer, say 75 to 80. So in the winter months watch where the tank sits if you don't have a heater. And on a 1 gal, be careful that the light does not heat up the water, the temp fluctuations will be even more harmful. 
And have fun


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

P.S. in a 1 gal you should not need algae eaters. There really isn't any that would make it in a tank that small. There is the Otocinclus, but they need to be in groups. If you would like a couple bottom dwellers, then I would recommend a pair of Pygmy Corys. But no more then that. A 1 gal is pretty much a 1 fish tank. 
Goes back to the old school.... 1 inch of fish per gallon.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, the Betta Water isn't anything special.

Try looking into Anubias or if you want something long, maybe a type of vallisneria. You'd have to trip it to keep it short but it's a nice, tall grassy plant that my own betta enjoys swimming through.


----------



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

It smelled like fish water 

Anyway yeah I was thinking like 2 ghost shrimp but what ever works ty for the help


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SHizzle said:


> Ok, so I just bought a new Betta and he is in a little betta holder thing (8.99 deal) with some Betta water at the moment.
> 
> To the point of this thread I am wanting to move him into a 1 Gal corner tank I have laying around, so I have a few simple questions.
> 
> ...


SH:

Others folks have very well answered your questions but I will put in my two cents as it may be of some benefit to you. (Please keep in mind that these two cents are based on experience which is older than 35 years when Betta tanks were glass with glass dividers.)

Your Betta will enjoy a planted tank.

Your Betta will enjoy good water.

Your Betta will will enjoy being by himself in the tank.

Your Betta will not enjoy flowing water.

TR


----------

